

Any way to see the highest ranking a story achieved on hacker news? - forgetcolor

for example, given any submission on HN, what was its top ranking on the news page?
======
pg
This isn't stored anywhere by us. HNSearch might have it.

~~~
forgetcolor
they don't appear to, but thanks for the suggestion. i also checked hckrnews,
but no luck.

~~~
andres
You can use the HNSearch API for that type of query:

[http://api.thriftdb.com/api.hnsearch.com/items/_search?sortb...](http://api.thriftdb.com/api.hnsearch.com/items/_search?sortby=points%20desc&pretty_print=true)

